
Dord - privong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dord
======
thisacctforreal
Cute. An editor meant to add "D or d" as an abbreviation for density, but it
was interpreted as dord. Likely because of how typewriter whitespace was used.

My question is how the ô was decided and made it in.

